# I caught DD red handed today with a slimy move.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

We often suspect that these apps do lousy things to us, but it is rare to actually catch them with proof.

Today, I accepted a double from DD that was $9.75 for 1.4 miles. Because I multi app the first thing I did was check the delivery addresses so I know where they are going. This is crucial knowledge to have ahead of time if you get an offer from the other app. Great, both drop offs were very close to each other.

When I mark “arrive at the store“ all the sudden one order disappeared and it’s just one delivery. So I go inside and pick my one order up. I then ask at the counter if there is another DD there. Low and behold, the other order that was taken away is sitting there getting bagged. They showed me the ticket with the name on it. Then, an ant comes in to pick up the other order while I’m standing there!

As I leave, I notice the offer is showing as $7.25. That means the second one was most likely only $2.50 and that’s why they doubled it up with another order. Now believe me, I’m not crying over losing out on the $2.50 order. I was glad they took the shitty one and left me the good one.

Despite not caring about the $2.50 order, the bigger question is; why did they do that in the first place?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> We often suspect that these apps do lousy things to us, but it is rare to actually catch them with proof.
> 
> Today, I accepted a double from DD that was $9.75 for 1.4 miles. Because I multi app the first thing I did was check the delivery addresses so I know where they are going. This is crucial knowledge to have ahead of time if you get an offer from the other app. Great, both drop offs were very close to each other.
> 
> ...


In 5-10 years , the truth will come out about how the programmers did it , a whistle blower will come forward , then said whistle blower will be charged , it’s the corporate way , **** em till ya get caught , then blame the whistle blower


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> We often suspect that these apps do lousy things to us, but it is rare to actually catch them with proof.
> 
> Today, I accepted a double from DD that was $9.75 for 1.4 miles. Because I multi app the first thing I did was check the delivery addresses so I know where they are going. This is crucial knowledge to have ahead of time if you get an offer from the other app. Great, both drop offs were very close to each other.
> 
> ...


I guess all of us will go through this if you do deliveries long enough.
In my case, this has been done to me by all three of our pals.
But, the kicker is that they suckered me into taking the double, and then took away the good one.

Once, there was even a double to the same address. It was a mistake, and I get it.
However, GH removed the one with the miles and time on it.
Never got anywhere with it, but it wasn't for lack of trying.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Despite not caring about the $2.50 order, the bigger question is; why did they do that in the first place?


It's because they know you multi-app, Seamus.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> We often suspect that these apps do lousy things to us, but it is rare to actually catch them with proof.
> 
> Today, I accepted a double from DD that was $9.75 for 1.4 miles. Because I multi app the first thing I did was check the delivery addresses so I know where they are going. This is crucial knowledge to have ahead of time if you get an offer from the other app. Great, both drop offs were very close to each other.
> 
> ...


Seems that a couple of ants were involved in the transaction.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Seamus said:


> We often suspect that these apps do lousy things to us, but it is rare to actually catch them with proof.
> 
> Today, I accepted a double from DD that was $9.75 for 1.4 miles. Because I multi app the first thing I did was check the delivery addresses so I know where they are going. This is crucial knowledge to have ahead of time if you get an offer from the other app. Great, both drop offs were very close to each other.
> 
> ...


Sleezy move since know body will take that. That is all DD does now to people rather pay proper.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m not going to expand on how they screw us - that’s a given. Like Seamus, I’m more interested in the “why?!?” I would Understand if they baited you with the higher one to accept the low, but this was odd.

What if they started sending offers to more than 1 driver and just split it later if 2 accept? That would also explain the “vanishing” good orders.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

My understanding is that if you take a while to get to the destination, the order sometimes gets offered to another driver. If its accepted, your order ges cancelled and the new driver gets it... but for less since they were probably closer... so if it was ONE order, you'd be on your way to the restaurant for no reason, and the app gets to keep more $$$$


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe the algorithm or person who reassigned it screwed up & meant to give you the low offer. Maybe the other driver was waiting hours for a ping, so they gave it to him. Maybe the customer called customer service and complained, so they wanted to get it to him/her faster, instead of your second drop-off. Who knows.

DD is super slimy!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Taking away the 2.50 order is slimy? That's like the nicest thing DD has ever done for someone.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Stacks have shady since day one.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> It's because they know you multi-app, Seamus.


I don't think that's the reason. I'm sure they know I multi app. They kept me with the good one. The other driver is the one that got screwed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Taking away the 2.50 order is slimy? That's like the nicest thing DD has ever done for someone.


Removing the $2.50 order isn't the point. As I already said who cares. The point is giving you 2 orders then by stealth taking one away is slimy. I could see is I got baited and switched but they took the shitty one away and gave it to someone else.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Maybe the other driver was waiting hours for a ping, so they gave it to him


I'm guessing it is more along the lines of this. It was slow today.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Removing the $2.50 order isn't the point. As I already said who cares. The point is giving you 2 orders then by stealth taking one away is slimy. I could see is I got baited and switched but they took the shitty one away and gave it to someone else.


Flipside is they take away the good order and leave you with the $2 order.

I'm guessing they knew better.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Flipside is they take away the good order and leave you with the $2 order.
> 
> I'm guessing they knew better.
> 
> ...


When I did Uber pax and they screwed me out of money I would go downtown, sit at the bar and have a few beers while shuffling my money back!!! No way to do that with delivery!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> When I did Uber pax and they screwed me out of money I would go downtown, sit at the bar and have a few beers while shuffling my money back!!! No way to do that with delivery!


That's ingenious. I even had to think about it for a second.

For 9.75 I mean my expectations are already super low. I really don't mess with doubles under $20 unless it's going to the same house, or I can pick out the good order and cancel the bad one.

In this case, they picked out the bad order for you. I'm guessing theres an explanation that isn't driver specific.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> I guess all of us will go through this if you do deliveries long enough.
> In my case, this has been done to me by all three of our pals.
> But, the kicker is that they suckered me into taking the double, and then took away the good one.
> 
> ...


Seamus, is it possible a cash tip on the cheap one. Or added bigger later than the first?? I dont trust these guys.
I SUSPECT THIS EVEN MORE..$10 TIP 1 HOUR LATER


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Seamus, is it possible a cash tip on the cheap one. Or added bigger later than the first?? I dont trust these guys.
> I SUSPECT THIS EVEN MORE..$10 TIP 1 HOUR LATER


Anything is possible Bobby, no way of knowing for sure. However, I don't think so. The order they took was at a Subway and was a 6" (half) a Tuna sub and a bag of chips.  I doubt that added a big tip.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> We often suspect that these apps do lousy things to us, but it is rare to actually catch them with proof.
> 
> Today, I accepted a double from DD that was $9.75 for 1.4 miles. Because I multi app the first thing I did was check the delivery addresses so I know where they are going. This is crucial knowledge to have ahead of time if you get an offer from the other app. Great, both drop offs were very close to each other.
> 
> ...


Maybe those $2.50 deliveries are reserved for DD’s Top Dashers? With a little more work and a lot more determination you will eventually get there.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What if they started sending offers to more than 1 driver


In all likelihood they've been doing it since day one but we didn't know about it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Seamus, is it possible a cash tip on the cheap one. Or added bigger later than the first?? I dont trust these guys.
> I SUSPECT THIS EVEN MORE..$10 TIP 1 HOUR LATER


We don't play games like that, man. We go by what's presented to us upfront.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> In all likelihood they've been doing it since day one but we didn't know about it.


I'm guessing not likely since offers rarely get rescinded.

Especially cheap offers. 

Theres nothing to gain by taking back a $2 order.

I'm guessing that a glitch or something did it.

Maybe the 6 inch tuna sub order was modified to add the chips and reset the pickup window.

Hard to say. Not even worth the speculation.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'm guessing not likely since offers rarely get rescinded.
> 
> Especially cheap offers.
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about Seamus' switcheroo or any switcheroo. 

I believe all the gig companies dispatch multiple orders/rides to multiple drivers at a time and have been doing so since day one. The drivers have no way of knowing how many orders if any are in their phones at any given time unless they're using some type of hacked phone or other illicit device or software.

Having the same orders in multiple drivers' phones makes switching much easier and faster.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I wasn't talking about Seamus' switcheroo or any switcheroo.
> 
> I believe all the gig companies dispatch multiple orders/rides to multiple drivers at a time and have been doing so since day one. The drivers have no way of knowing how many orders if any are in their phones at any given time unless they're using some type of hacked phone or other illicit device or software.
> 
> Having the same orders in multiple drivers' phones makes switching much easier and faster.


I'm not really sure how this is possible.

The offers don't disappear. Even good offers reappear.

If it were true that everyone got the same offer, there would be no need for the constant abuse of dash pausing, messages like "you didn't do this" or "you didn't do that".

Suck a penis DD. Everyone knows what they didn't do.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'm not really sure how this is possible.
> 
> The offers don't disappear. Even good offers reappear.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you don't think it's possible for DD, Eats, Lyft, etc to secretly send orders to multiple drivers at a time. Uber's openly doing it now with their Trip Radar scam but they were doing it long before that.

If a gig company can send a ride or delivery to one driver they can send it to two or five or ten simultaneously.

So at any given time your DD or Lyft or Uber app could have ride requests or food delivery orders and you won't know about it unless you get pinged.

The payouts may vary from driver to driver and are subject to change depending on various factors such as how many drivers have declined and/or unassigned the order, the food cost for the order, etc.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

What this really proves is the inefficiency of the app. Wasted manpower. The other ant could have been sent on a different order while you completed those two orders. The algo can be quite single-minded--to its detriment.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know why you don't think it's possible for DD, Eats, Lyft, etc to secretly send orders to multiple drivers at a time. Uber's openly doing it now with their Trip Radar scam but they were doing it long before that.
> 
> If a gig company can send a ride or delivery to one driver they can send it to two or five or ten simultaneously.
> 
> ...


This is like a conspiracy theory or something.

They give you an offer. $2. Then you decline or ignore.

They freak out like what? How dare you. Not accepting this generous offer of abusing your time money and resources for the lottery chance of a huge payout.

If you're saying that everyone receives all these "offers" simultaneously, that would not be accurate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It is a trick to get you to deliver the cancelled order for free maybe?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Because they do all sorts of shady things and their app doesn't work. I've arrived at restaurants to pick up a Uber order to see my name on the DD tablet as arriving soon even though I declined the DD order.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Seamus said:


> We often suspect that these apps do lousy things to us, but it is rare to actually catch them with proof.
> 
> Today, I accepted a double from DD that was $9.75 for 1.4 miles. Because I multi app the first thing I did was check the delivery addresses so I know where they are going. This is crucial knowledge to have ahead of time if you get an offer from the other app. Great, both drop offs were very close to each other.
> 
> ...


Why do these apps do any of the BS they do? Why does Lyft give you a trip, then while you are enroute to the pickup they swap it to a different trip? I've had poor passengers message me "please don't cancel!" then 2 seconds later Lyft flips me to a different passenger.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Why do these apps do any of the BS they do? Why does Lyft give you a trip, then while you are enroute to the pickup they swap it to a different trip? I've had poor passengers message me "please don't cancel!" then 2 seconds later Lyft flips me to a different passenger.


It's most likely because they'll do anything to save a few pennies. In my market UE pays less than $2 base on delivery orders if there is any sort of promo (ex 1.2X etc) Once delivered the base pay will be something like $1.88 with a 12 cents "promotion" bringing the total to $2 base so there really is no promotion.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> We don't play games like that, man. We go by what's presented to us upfront.


I dont know who you are or if you work for door dash. But these app companies made my buddy close his food kitchen, because of shit drivers not picking up. Killing him with fees 30%. .
As a 2 store pizza shop guy 1st store 32 years. App companies destroyed his place because of the greed of his fees and the customers orders monday paying $6 and Wednesday paying $15. does not matter To him it's a total tax right was just an idea of a store to generate some more cash flow.. But he told me that the fees and the and those foods sitting on the knife to heat lamp I am and not being able to find a driver was horrible. Regarding the tips I don't trust any you guys .

I did private food delivery has a nighttime job for 20 years. I will say this grub hub. Through PDA through our store direct was very good was very good. Big fees but great service on a direct store order...apps killed the transportation business as far as pay and also kill small businesses that use them who have no choice...only to go bust @,30% fees. The passengers and customers are waking up after the virus and the store owners are too it will be a dying business soon . Or alot lower fees.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

What's $2.50, fries?

Maybe the cheaper (let's call it the 2nd order) was changed to Large Fries
causing an order-cancel / new-order 
which reset the time-until-ready-for-pickup timer for the 2nd order
and the 2nd order then fell outside the pickup time window for the 1st order, 
and leaving it assigned to you would potentially delay the 1st order leading to a bad customer experience.

Maybe they forgot they had a coupon/discount code and cancelled/re-ordered using the coupon/discount.

If something like the above happened the automated system probably assumes a change request will significantly delay filling the order, whereas in reality they probably had enough fries and lack of orders in the queue to simply fill the order with no actual delay. A fast ant dutifully humps the fries and the customer's craving is satisfied.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This is like a conspiracy theory or something.
> 
> They give you an offer. $2. Then you decline or ignore.
> 
> ...


These POS gig companies become enraged when drivers decline their shitty work offers regardless of how many drivers are sent the offers.

They use "batch" dispatching because it gives them more control over the process and saves time.

The number of orders that are secretly coming and going thru your app is probably a lot higher than the number of pings you receive.

When I receive multiple pings in a high-rise apartment building despite the fact my data is out of service, that means those orders were sent to my phone minutes earlier BEFORE my data went out.

If they can "store" orders in my app they can do the same to other drivers' phones. I didn't need to see Trip Radar to know this has been going on for a long time.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ve never had an order disappear on a double.
Is there a way to know how much each drop off will pay? 
a few times I have arrived at the first pickup and for one reason or another the restaurant doesn’t have the order. When that happens I cancel the second pickup because I worry it will only pay $2.50


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> These POS gig companies become enraged when drivers decline their shitty work offers regardless of how many drivers are sent the offers.


🤣 😂 🤣


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> This is like a conspiracy theory or something.
> 
> They give you an offer. $2. Then you decline or ignore.
> 
> ...


I think it’s plausible they do it sometimes, not every time. I’ve had orders removed after I accepted them. I’ve also had that with rides, too.

The apps freak out and send you nasty grans as a way to control you. Just look at this forum with newer drivers accepting all pings because they’re so worried about their acceptance rate & the repercussions if they don’t take them.

The thumbs up, stars and rating system is all about control as well.


----------

